# My PSU is screaming!



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi!
today my psu was making a frustating noise. What to do?
Is this the meaning of blowing????


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please elaborate the sound? Squealing? and any smell?


----------



## robal (Jun 28, 2010)

If it's a high pitched noise, your PSU may be ending it's life.
Most probably, these large electrolytic capacitors are worn. Technically, you could revive such PSU by replacing them.

If the noise is not high pitched, but rather like rattling, it means that PSU fan is ending its life. In this case, repairing is very easy. Just replace the fan.

Cheers,


----------



## TIGR (Jun 28, 2010)

If you were to replace "psu" in the OP with "girlfriend," I would understand exactly what you mean. But anyway....

It might just be the fan. On the other hand, it could be a capacitor. If you stop the fan from spinning for a moment, does the sound stop or do you still hear it? If you still hear it, replace the PSU (or the capacitor, if you know how and can identify the problematic one) immediately; it's unlikely but possible for it to damage other components in your system, depending on the nature of the problem.


----------



## rizla1 (Jun 28, 2010)

robal said:


> If it's a high pitched noise, your PSU may be ending it's life.
> Most probably, these large electrolytic capacitors are worn. Technically, you could revive such PSU by replacing them.
> 
> If the noise is not high pitched,
> Cheers,



it mite not die for quiet some time my 700watt winpower 1 is still going strong on boot up   i get capacitor whine very very loud but goes away after 1-2 mins at boot . its still goin and now is actually powering a x4 955 and gtx 260 .. its got 33 amps on 12v witch is probably about 30 by now.

i was wondering could you mod a psu for more amps?


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2010)

Well the purpose is this:
I have 2 days that i work with my psu making noise like crazy.
But this noise just diminishes with the pass of the time, really i don't know how.
The PSU works without the fan moving 
So the fan does not really work. 
It is just so rediculous, but it has been days that i see all kind of problems with my 4 year old psu.
It smelled like burned a week ago. Now the fan does not work. The computer gets hotter. I don't really know if it is the fan the problem, cuz yesterday it was ok. The fan worked yesterday.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 28, 2010)

Your PSU has probably overheated from the fan malfunctioning. Personally, I'd replace the entire thing.  I just wouldn't risk it with something as important as a PSU.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2010)

For now i am ok with the psu. In fact as soon as i replaced the hdd i had noise problems. As soon as i replaced the cpu cooler i had smell problems. Is it only a coincidence???
One last thing: Suggest a PSU pls. I found one in my country: 550W 18$ (2 days ago)
I know you guys will tell me: NOOOOO!!!!! Don't buy it!!!!! It is not branded!
All i have is 48$ T_T
Of course i need 30$ for all the month as i am punished 
18$ would be splendid!
Suggest pls!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2010)

ya go for the 18$ one if your money is the crunch. there should be warranty though.


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 28, 2010)

Warranty is for 2 days


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2010)

i got one for $12, warranty 3 years, Frontech 500W. on-desk replacement


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 29, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For now i am ok with the psu. In fact as soon as i replaced the hdd i had noise problems. As soon as i replaced the cpu cooler i had smell problems. *Is it only a coincidence???*



Well, not likely. Noise (whine) might mean either the capacitors are near rupture or the voltage regulator is near dead (a inner component broke, most likely a transistor). The origin doesn't matter much now, I guess.
Smell problems are always a bad sign and the right thing to do immediately after you notice the smell is turning everything off and start searching for what could have possibly burned out.
I do not recommend running the computer with a defective (near dead) PSU. It's bound to damage other parts as well. Just leave it for a while until you can get a new PSU.



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I know you guys will tell me: NOOOOO!!!!! Don't buy it!!!!! It is not branded!



There's actually a very good reason for this! And it's so that this:



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hi!
> today my psu was making a frustating noise. What to do?
> Is this the meaning of blowing????



doesn't happen in 2 weeks/months after you buy it. So, money issues aside, start to use your noggin and take priorities. Like, wait and don't use the PC while you can't afford a decent PSU or go for a crapware PSU that might fry your entire PC (or the main parts) and have cash left for you.
Another advice, don't do stuff that can get you grounded. 

As for a suggestion, go for LC-Power (budget and reliable).


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit old, but i got my psu modified by a friend of mine.
1. He modified the case for better durability of heat and noise
2. A new fan
3. New condensators
Now my psu is excactly the same with a 15$ modification (I got it for free anyway )
This type of modification would be wise if you guys have a 100$ or more psu


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 22, 2010)

The problem being that a $100 PSU wouldn't probably need a modification...

I would like to add that the whine you where hearing could also have been a known phenomenon, called coil noise (or coil whine, whatever). Not anything too worry too much, but to keep in mind though. 
It's caused by the coils (in motherboard, GPUs and especially PSUs) moving/vibrating due to the magnetic fields being produced while there are Amps running trough it. Normally coils aren't supposed to have space for movement, but badly made ones may have.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2010)

i modified my PSU too.
i put in a better fan. oiled and cleaned some stuff.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's usually what you're supposed to do if you want to give some extra life to your PSU. I don't know what needs to oiled though, but the standard procedure (at least, the one that I stick to) is to replace the fan, cut the usual grill that blocks air flow (and sometimes install a proper grill), replace the hot glue or re-glue some parts, clean up the dust, replace TIM on MOSFETs and voltage regulators. If you really want to go further (I only do this if the PSU is somewhat old), replace the caps with shiny new ones (my favorites are made by Rubycon) and maybe a resistor or two.

EDIT: This is not in order, lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2010)

i cant agree more on the "cut the existing grill" portion!


----------

